# Devin the dude



## waiting2inhale (Oct 26, 2007)

A good rapper all talks about is what matters, weed,liqour, b****s
video of one of his songs/ funny skit at beginning
YouTube - Devin the Dude - I Cant Wait -Part 2

what do you think?


----------

